# Cách sử dụng cốc hứng sữa Mama's Choice đơn giản hiệu quả



## mekhoeconthongminh (24/7/20)

Dưới đây mình xin hướng dẫn cách sử dụng cốc hứng sữa Mama's Choice hiệu quả nhất:



​*
1. Gắn cốc hứng sữa đúng cách. *

Việc gắn cốc hứng sữa đúng vị trí là cực kì quan trọng, nó đảm bảo lực hút của cốc hút sữa. Một số mẹ khi sử dụng lần đầu thường áp thẳng cốc vào ngực. Nhưng như vậy cốc sẽ không bám chặt vào ngực mẹ. Khi đó sẽ không khít, không tạo được lực hút và có thể rơi khi đang sử dụng. Do đó đầu tiên mẹ cần phải lật ngược vành cốc hứng sữa ra ngoài trước khi áp cốc vào núm ti của mẹ. 

*2. Điều chỉnh lực hút cốc hứng sữa phù hợp*

Điều chỉnh đúng lực hút giúp hứng được nhiều sữa khi dùng cốc hứng sữa Silicone Mama's Choice

Hút sữa phải luôn đảm bảo mẹ không đau. Mẹ phải luôn cảm thấy thoải mái khi dùng cốc hút sữa. Do đó mẹ cần phải chọn cho mình một mực lực hút phù hợp. Ở những loại cốc hút sữa tốt, sẽ có những mức lực hút để mẹ chọn lựa. Mẹ chỉ cần bóp tại các vị trí tương ứng với lực hút mong muốn. Nếu đau mẹ hãy chọn mức lực hút thấp hơn và bóp cốc nhẹ hơn. Nếu mẹ muốn ra nhiều sữa hơn, hãy chọn mức cao hơn và bóp mạnh hơn.

*3. Điều chỉnh vị trí cốc hứng sữa trên ngực*

Bạn cũng có thể thử điều chỉnh lại vị trí của cốc hứng sữa trên ngực để giúp sữa ở các tia sữa khác có thể chảy ra. Bằng cách di chuyển cốc hứng sữa hơi sang trái hoặc phải hoặc cao hơn một chút hoặc chỉ hơi nghiêng nó một chút. Khi đó bạn có thể thay đổi áp lực chân không tác động lên ngực và điều đó có thể giúp xuống sữa nhiều hơn.


​

*4. Sử dụng cốc hứng sữa khi đang cho con bú*

Đây là bí kíp quan trọng nhất là mẹ cần phải nhớ khi dùng cốc hứng sữa. Để được nhiều sữa nhất, mẹ nên dùng cốc hứng sữa ở một bên ngực trong khi cho con bú ở ngực bên kia. Tại sao việc này lại hiệu quả?

Khi mẹ cho con bú, cơ thể mẹ tiết ra một hóc môn gọi là oxytocin, hay còn được gọi là hóc môn hạnh phúc. Đồng thời có thêm một loại hóc môn khác cũng được tiết ra khi cho con bú là prolactin. Con càng bú mẹ nhiều thì cơ thể mẹ càng tiết ra nhiều các hóc môn này. Khi mẹ cho con bú, sẽ kích thích tuyến sữa của mẹ sản xuất ra nhiều sữa. Chính vì vậy mà khi con bú mẹ, sữa mẹ thường chảy ra ở ngực bên kia.

Có mẹ sữa có thể bắn thành tia, có mẹ thì sữa chảy ra thành từng giọt. Nhiều mẹ cũng bị chảy sữa sau sinh khi không cho con bú, đặc biệt là khi con không chịu bú mẹ. Sữa mẹ ứ trong ngực mẹ, nhiều quá nên cứ thế mà chảy ra, thậm chí còn ướt hết áo của mẹ. Tuy nhiên số lượng mẹ bị tình trạng chảy sữa khi cho con bú là phổ biến hơn rất nhiều.

*5. Thử các tư thế cho bé bú mẹ khác nhau*

Bạn có thể thích một vài tư thế cho con bú. Nhưng thử những tư thế bú mới có thể giúp cốc hứng sữa làm việc tốt hơn. Một số em bé ngọ nguậy rất nhiều trong khi đang bú bú và mặc dù cốc hứng sữa Silicone Mama's Choice. Hút khá chặt, con vẫn có thể đá vào và làm rơi cốc ra khỏi ngực. Đặc biệt là nếu cốc hứng sữa đang đầy và nặng sữa.

Nhưng, đừng vì thế mà phiền lòng. Việc thay đổi tư thế cho con bú có thể tạo ra sự khác biệt và giữ cho sữa trong cốc không bị đổ, còn bạn thì được khô ráo!

Nếu bạn thích tư thế bú kiểu nôi hoặc kiểu chéo, thì rất có thể em bé sẽ khá sát với cốc hứng sữa khi đang bú. Nếu con của bạn nằm im khi đang bú mẹ thì tốt rồi. Nhưng nếu con bạn là một em bé hay cựa quậy thì phải coi chừng. Hãy thử tư thế bú kiểu kẹp nách (kiểu bóng đá) và em bé sẽ nằm xa hoàn toàn cốc hứng sữa.

Khi em bé lớn hơn một chút, con có thể thích ngồi dậy đối mặt với mẹ để bú và tư thế này rất phù hợp cho việc dùng cốc hứng sữa (dĩ nhiên trong trường hợp con không quơ tay để kéo cốc hứng sữa ra!) Chỉ cần hơi nghiêng cốc hứng sữa một chút về phía bên cạnh cơ thể mẹ để tách con ra xa hơn khỏi cốc hứng sữa.


​

*6. Mát xa ngực trước khi sử dụng cốc hứng sữa*

Đối với các mẹ nhiều sữa. Sữa đã chảy sữa trước khi dùng cốc thì mẹ không cần phải mát xa. Tuy nhiên nếu mẹ chưa xuống sữa, mẹ có thể mát xa để giúp kích thích chảy sữa.

Giống như máy hút sữa bằng tay, mẹ bóp, thả. Bóp thả vài lần để kích thích tuyến sữa, giúp mẹ xuống sữa. Một cách khác là mẹ mát xa trực tiếp bằng tay. Bắt đầu bằng cách bóp nhẹ và mát xa ngực và đầu ti để kích thích xuống sữa. Mẹ cũng có thể chườm thêm khăn ấm trước để giúp kích thích xuống sữa.

*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng Cốc Hứng Sữa Silicone Mama's Choice chính hãng*

Bạn có thể đặt mua online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được tư vấn tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

